# Just Arrived - BIG CLCKING sound for my new Contender Elite



## My Dog's Slave (May 29, 2011)

I have a new Contender Elite with cam and a half plus cams. I have maybe a 1000 arrows shot through it. When I put the bow away yesterday in a locked SKB hard case the bow was working perfectly. This morning when I drew it back for the first time there was a big click coming from the top cam. Everything was tight, all screws have been tightened w/ blue Loctite prior to this issue. Since nothing seemed to be wrong I kept shooting and and the sound went away after a little while. I drew my bow back tonight and the clicking has returned. Upon further investigation I looked at the smaller black cam. It is tight against the larger silver cam except that the part of the cam that receives the string at the end of the draw is slightly away from the larger silver cam. There is no way this could have been bent. It is a thick, strong part of the cam but the only thing that makes since is the string is not fitting into the cam correctly then snaps into place the last inch or two of the draw. Another clue is if I let off the draw a inch or two and pull back to full draw, there s no clicking. Any ideas? Thanks


----------



## pat13b (Nov 7, 2010)

I'm no expert with cams but I have a Vantage with cam 1/2 plus as well. The piece you are referring to on mine is against the cam all the way. so either it's loose or bent. Mine loosened up so I put lock-tite on it.

I would say if all screws are in and tight, then it must be bent slightly. I would bring it back to the shop where you bought it.

-pat13b


----------



## My Dog's Slave (May 29, 2011)

It's going in tonight. Thanks


----------

